# كل اللهجات : أو



## jawad-dawdi

مقابل أو في اللهجة المغربية هو ولا (بتشديد اللام) .. وأصلها في اعتقادي وإلا .. وهي كذلك أيضا في اللهجة المصرية .. ما هو مقابل أو في لهجتك؟ .. هل توجد أو في لهجة عربية كما هي في الفصحى؟​


----------



## momai

بالسوري ::أو كما في الفصحة


----------



## Finland

مرحبا!ـ

في اللهجة العراقية تستعمل كلمة "لو" بمعنى "أو". استغربت من هذا الاستعمال في الأوا قبل أن تعودت عليه...ـ


----------



## WadiH

Finland said:


> مرحبا!ـ
> 
> في اللهجة العراقية تستعمل كلمة "لو" بمعنى "أو". استغربت من هذا الاستعمال في الأوا قبل أن تعودت عليه...ـ


طبعاً (لو) هذه مشتقة من (ولاّ) التي نسمعها في اللهجات الأخرى وتنطق
 lo
وليس
 laww
ولا علاقة لها بكلمة (لو) الفصيحة​


----------



## cherine

jawad-dawdi said:


> مقابل أو في اللهجة المغربية هو ولا (بتشديد اللام) .. وأصلها في اعتقادي وإلا .. وهي كذلك أيضا في اللهجة المصرية ​


 

في اللهجة المصرية، نستخدم ولاّ وأيضًا أو، حسب السياق:

- تاخد دا ولا دا؟
- بتحب ماما أكتر وللا/ولاّ بابا؟

- ممكن آخد دا أو دا
- ممكن نخرج بكرة أو بعده


----------



## Linolenic

cherine said:


> في اللهجة المصرية، نستخدم ولاّ وأيضًا أو، حسب السياق:
> 
> - تاخد دا ولا دا؟
> - بتحب ماما أكتر وللا/ولاّ بابا؟
> 
> - ممكن آخد دا أو دا
> - ممكن نخرج بكرة أو بعده



هذا ينطبق تمامًا على اللهجة الأردنية​


----------



## إسكندراني

ما الفرق في الفصحى بين «أو» و«أم»ـ


----------

